# My war against urine stains!!



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I am embarrassed to admit that my great room carpet was in really bad shape. I didn't even want anyone to visit because of the urine stains. I have used gallons of enzyme spray and it was so bad that it was out of control for me to even spray. :brownbag:

You may be wondering why the pups are allowed to wander around. The problem is that I had no way to block off the room and I needed for them to have access to their potty pads in the nearby laundry room. I don't know when they were sneaking in there to pee, but a little here and a little there added up to a lot! And they didn't go in just one spot .. they went all over the room! :brownbag:

My gang is about 80% potty trained .. they go on their pads and outside but they are not 100% and I doubt that will ever happen.:blush:

I had had the carpet cleaned before but it still didn't look that great and I was ready to have it pulled up and replaced with something else but I'm not in the mood to deal with all that right now, so I started looking at carpet cleaning companies.

I decided to use a company called Chem Dry. When I spoke with them they seemed confident they could get rid of the stains but I was skeptical. They came on Monday and except for a really old stain from my first Malt years ago, they removed all the stains. I don't know how they did it but the stains are gone!! :aktion033:

Chem-Dry Carpet Cleaning & Upholstery Cleaners Carpet Cleaning Products.

Info on their urine removal: http://www.chemdry.com/services/professional-carpet-cleaning/pet-urine-odor-removal

So, now that the carpet was clean I had to find a way to keep the pups out of the room. The room has an 84" opening so a regular doggy gate wouldn't work. I had Dutch doors put in my kitchen and bedroom when the house was built but didn't think to do something about the great room. Of course, I had just one Malt back in 1992, so it was easier to monitor.

I searched and searched the Internet and kept coming back to one at Frontgate, as it was the only one that seemed like it would suit my taste and my needs. It was 144" and I thought it might be too big and also they told me that I would have to attach the hinges and that seemed like a big task. But I was desperate. So I ordered it and it arrived today and I love it! It fits just fine and I love that it has a gate in the middle that is convenient and easy to use. And there was nothing to put together at all. :aktion033:

I feel so much better and I hope to keep control over this from now on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Sher WOW the gate looks wonderful.. fits right in your home. :chili: YEAH your carpet is free of stains...:aktion033:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

That is a very handsome gate!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I love, love, love your new gate! That is exactly my taste also as far as dog gates go. LOL I know when my husband and I are able to purchase our next home (which will hopefully be our last home) I will definitely buy the nicer gates/dividers if the dogs need them. They just look more like furniture than like baby gear. Hehe.

I have heard of Chem-Dry, but haven't used them before. I've used a couple of other companies and the carpets look perfect for a few days but then the old stains resurface again. Hopefully yours are really gone! I've never thought that Nature's Miracle, Simple Solutions, etc work very well so I finally invested in a Hoover carpet shampooer. I use it about every 4 months and it works pretty well. Preston has never pottied in the house, but London is horrible about it, and she also gets tummy aches frequently and sometimes is upstairs (the only place we have carpet) and doesn't make it downstairs in time...eww.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh Sher-I love your gate! I have an x-pen blocking my living room and I would love to have one of those. Do you think my teeny tiny girls could get through the wire spacing? Your carpet looks like new.. glad you didn't have to replace it.:biggrin:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Oh Sher-I love your gate! I have an x-pen blocking my living room and I would love to have one of those. Do you think my teeny tiny girls could get through the wire spacing? Your carpet looks like new.. glad you didn't have to replace it.:biggrin:


I will be glad to measure the space between the spikes if you want me to and then maybe you could mock something up to make sure. I honestly don't see how their heads could get through but I wouldn't want to say for sure, of course.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sher - what a great solution. The gate is really beautiful with the wood finish (is it wood or as I call it woodish :HistericalSmiley Looks so much better than x-pens and other plastic gates. I have almost all wood floors in my house with area rugs so the rugs can easily be rolled up and go out to professional cleaners. Also Tyler is 100% wee wee trained and I'm embarrassed to say that often after he goes I wipe him off with a tissue so he doesn't drip anywhere. Great solution - thanks for sharing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

LJSquishy said:


> I love, love, love your new gate! That is exactly my taste also as far as dog gates go. LOL I know when my husband and I are able to purchase our next home (which will hopefully be our last home) I will definitely buy the nicer gates/dividers if the dogs need them. They just look more like furniture than like baby gear. Hehe.
> 
> I have heard of Chem-Dry, but haven't used them before. I've used a couple of other companies and the carpets look perfect for a few days but then the old stains resurface again. Hopefully yours are really gone! I've never thought that Nature's Miracle, Simple Solutions, etc work very well so I finally invested in a Hoover carpet shampooer. I use it about every 4 months and it works pretty well. Preston has never pottied in the house, but London is horrible about it, and she also gets tummy aches frequently and sometimes is upstairs (the only place we have carpet) and doesn't make it downstairs in time...eww.


Thanks!! With Chem Dry there is not the typical recurrence of the stain and if there is they will keep coming back. Their method is different from the steam cleaning methods. It's been just about 4 days now, the carpet is completely dry and there is no recurrence. :aktion033:
Cleaner Carpets with Chem-Dry Carbonation
*"Reappearing Carpet Stains? No problem with Chem-Dry*

Carpet Stains reappear in the same place after cleaning for two reasons. First, they were never thoroughly removed to begin with. Often the unwanted material is forced down below the surface of the carpet by a high pressure steam cleaning unit, only to resurface as the carpet dries. Secondly, the cleaning solutions used by many steam cleaners create a sticky residue that attracts more dirt and grime to the location. Chem-Dry is the zero residue solution.

Through the use of carbonated carpet cleaner, Chem-Dry thoroughly removes stains quickly and efficiently. We apply our solutions so sparingly—and without high pressure—resurfacing of stains is not a problem. However, if a spot does reappear, then so will we until the problem is solved."


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

so happy u got rid of the stains , and the gate really does look wonderful !


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Sher - what a great solution. The gate is really beautiful with the wood finish (is it wood or as I call it woodish :HistericalSmiley Looks so much better than x-pens and other plastic gates. I have almost all wood floors in my house with area rugs so the rugs can easily be rolled up and go out to professional cleaners. Also Tyler is 100% wee wee trained and I'm embarrassed to say that often after he goes I wipe him off with a tissue so he doesn't drip anywhere. Great solution - thanks for sharing.


Thanks!!! 

The Frontgate site says the gate is solid wood ... the bars are wrought iron. It is very heavy .. about 50 pounds total. 

I will never get wall-to-wall carpet again. At the time, I only did it because it would be easier for Rosebud (my Malt at the time) to run on than floors! And even now, all three of mine love running on the carpet. They don't get much exercise outside, so I do like them being able to enjoy themselves running on the carpet. The great room is the only room downstairs that has wall-to-wall carpet, so at some point I will get rid of it and go to floors and area rugs.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

k/c mom said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> The Frontgate site says the gate is solid wood ... the bars are wrought iron. It is very heavy .. about 50 pounds total.
> 
> I will never get wall-to-wall carpet again. At the time, I only did it because it would be easier for Rosebud (my Malt at the time) to run on than floors! And even now, all three of mine love running on the carpet. They don't get much exercise outside, so I do like them being able to enjoy themselves running on the carpet. The great room is the only room downstairs that has wall-to-wall carpet, so at some point I will get rid of it and go to floors and area rugs.


Sher - Tyler gets his big time running exercise out in our apartment hallway. All four dogs on our floor meet up every day and we call it The Running of the Bulls. They tear up and down chasing each other and have a blast. I'm really lucky. I have to shoot and post some video of them. It's a riot and you litterally hear the pounding of little hooves(paws) coming around the bend and running full out.


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

We have a Chem-Dry locally. I have heard positive feedback about the company. I love your new gate, perfect solution!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Snowbody said:


> Sher - Tyler gets his big time running exercise out in our apartment hallway. All four dogs on our floor meet up every day and we call it The Running of the Bulls. They tear up and down chasing each other and have a blast. I'm really lucky. I have to shoot and post some video of them. It's a riot and you litterally hear the pounding of little hooves(paws) coming around the bend and running full out.


Oh, how perfect!!! It sounds like such fun. Definitely ... do a video!!!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

The gate looks great !!!!!!:thumbsup: and will keep Chemdry in mind.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

I am so glad Chem dry worked for you! I have to admit, Terra and Triniti are only 80-90% potty trained. I have to keep a gate across our hallway entrance because if they can get to a place where no one will see them go...they will. Not #2, just #1. ugh. But i have been taking them out more often and watching them when they are out, so I hope someday they will be over it. 

I will keep Chemdry in mind...since we are planning on moving and want to try to salvage the carpet in the bedrooms. (We are putting laminate down everywhere else.)


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

That gate really looks great, so glad you found a solution. When I had carpet we used Chem-dry, they are the best. I'll be curious what happens when we move since there is some carpet in that house. Something tells me we could have pee problems:w00t: They don't have accidents now, but with carpet the little angles could be very sneaky:blush:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Great Gate .


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

Heh! I count myself a veteran in the war of urine stains. Those little stinkers love to go around annointing small spots, just because they can. Like you, the only thing that worked for us was the Chem-Dry! I'm glad you found it. Also like you, we had stopped inviting people over because of the embarrassment. I've since found that OxyClean works just as well and we keep a spray bottle of the mixture nearby at all times. They've gotten better, thank goodness (the dogs). Congrats on your find at Frontgate; it's a gorgeous gate! I LOVE Frontgate items and always giggle in delight when the catalog arrives. Yup - I'm a dork!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Sher, can you put up the link to where the gate came from? I love it! I would need the dimensions of the slats though to see if my little houdidi (Truffles) could squeeze through!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

we used chem dry  but it was 6 years ago and they had to inject into the stains with a needle and syringe back then to remove for that spot and there were too many stains since i had 3 puppies at one time and demi was a rescue who had submissive urination and that is what did us in as dex and dee dee were very good about their pee pads. We ended up ripping out carpet and doing laminate as it was a loss cause. 

My parents really seemed to like chem dry but some of the stains did come back up so will be curious to see in a few months if you have any issues as maybe they have a new formula they are using now than when I had done 6 years ago. 

The other concern i had was the chemicals they use as they are dry chemicals and I do not use any chemicals with dd having horrible allergies only hot water and vinegar for floors. 

I am always trying to learn whether hot steam mounted cleaning vs chem dry as I hear good and bad about both. My friend's husband use to be a carpet cleaner and he told me to always use the truck mounted hot steam and to do in the summer when it is the hottest so it dries quickly and no mildew. 

I had replaced a water heater at my condo I use to live at once and they spilled rusty water on my new carpet and my nephew was jumping on bed one day and spilled chocolate slim fast on my new carpet and he told me to get a bissell carpet cleaner and use hot water - NO SOAP and go over it over and over again and then put white towels down over the stain and some very heavy books on top of the towels and soak up the stain into the towels. He said soap leaves residue and dirt gravitates to that residue. It worked like a charm and both stains were gone.

love the gate it looks great


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Love your beautiful gate, dear sher


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That is a lovely looking gate,
I really like the wood.
It blends in with the rest of the room,
more so than a plastic gate.
Good choice!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Oh Sher-I love your gate! I have an x-pen blocking my living room and I would love to have one of those. Do you think my teeny tiny girls could get through the wire spacing? Your carpet looks like new.. glad you didn't have to replace it.:biggrin:





pammy4501 said:


> Sher, can you put up the link to where the gate came from? I love it! I would need the dimensions of the slats though to see if my little houdidi (Truffles) could squeeze through!


Glad you all like the gate! It has been a lifesaver. I don't know why I didn't think of this sooner. Where was my head!!

Here's a picture of it again and I've indicated the dimensions of each of the slats. The very first and last slats are wider than the middle ones. The gate has a different shape from the side pieces and there is a larger opening there. (Mentioned this one in case your pups could somehow get up that high!)

The whole thing is 144" .. six 24" wide sections. Even though my opening is only 84" wide, this works fine. I took two of the sections and slid them over to the wall so they are not part of the zig zag part. (See pic #1 in my first post) The size is very flexible!

Here's the link. As I mentioned before... it says "assembly" but there was nothing at all to assemble. 

Six-panel Pet Gate and Crate - Frontgate


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

hmmm, i thought i responded to this thread just a minute ago. :blink:

Thank you for letting us know about your new gate. My house has an open floor plan and it's been so difficult trying to find a gate wide enough to block the kitchen off from the great room. I love the gate you posted and i'm so happy to see that it comes in off white. :chili: I'm in the process of teaching the pups to be pee pad trained, so this gate will help out quite a bit.


----------



## Chalex (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm also a big fan of Oxyclean. Nothing works better in my opinion. What a beautiful gate!!!


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I like Chem-dry too. After our last malt passed away, and before we got Micky, we had the carpets cleaned by them and you couldn't see any of the accident stains at all. We were very pleased with them. Cool gate too. I love how long it is. That should be great for lots of people who have the large open floor plans that are so popular today.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Sher, love the gate....Stan's daughter and SIL have that same set up.....works great! We, on the other hand have gotten rid of every carpet in our house!!! :blink: ....so no need for them now....

I sure wish I had some carpet for the dogs to run on. They have stopped running and playing all together now.  I'm sad.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sher -- I love the gate, and completely understand your delima with the potty mistakes. Great solution!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

beckinwolf said:


> I like Chem-dry too. After our last malt passed away, and before we got Micky, we had the carpets cleaned by them and you couldn't see any of the accident stains at all. We were very pleased with them. Cool gate too. I love how long it is. That should be great for lots of people who have the large open floor plans that are so popular today.


Well, it's a miracle that I picked the one carpet cleaning company that actually works. I should have asked here but just went with my gut ... whew! 



The A Team said:


> Sher, love the gate....Stan's daughter and SIL have that same set up.....works great! We, on the other hand have gotten rid of every carpet in our house!!! :blink: ....so no need for them now....
> 
> I sure wish I had some carpet for the dogs to run on. They have stopped running and playing all together now.  I'm sad.


That's what I am afraid of, Pat. My pups love to run around the dining room table and up and down the great room so I've kept the carpet. Now that I know it can be cleaned I may actually live with it for a while!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your nice comments. I really appreciate it. :heart:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sher-thanks for measuring the openings for us. I'm afraid my Lily could wriggle through the bottom opening but I did find one that is similar with smaller openings that I ordered although I like yours better. :thumbsup:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

aprilb said:


> Sher-thanks for measuring the openings for us. I'm afraid my Lily could wriggle through the bottom opening but I did find one that is similar with smaller openings that I ordered although I like yours better. :thumbsup:


I'm so glad you found something that will work for you. I guess the person who designed it wasn't thinking of the little pups. They really should have made that bottom opening a little smaller just to cover all their bases.


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Thanks for your post. I need to get our carpets cleaned because we have been here about 5 years and I've only cleaned using my upright steamer. I'm ready to get it done and now I know I'll use Chem-dry!


----------

